# What's yer.....



## rideswithmoobs (7 Nov 2015)

......longest distance SS ride, sportive event even and what's your plans for next year ? 
Interested to hear about those that use them for CX racing, like g distance, touring 
Just for fun


----------



## 3narf (7 Nov 2015)

I would happily ride my SS as far as my geared bike. I did 35 miles last Sunday and I have a 65 mile sportive planned for next month, which I may or may not do on 'Aryton.'

Once you have the right gear (I vary between 46x17 and 48x17 but usually the former) you'll just pedal & pedal, you won't want to stop!

I'd like to think I'll do a 100 mile ride next year; I thought I'd do it on my Synapse but now you've got me thinking...


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Nov 2015)

46/18 as standard so see how that goes. Think of the challenge, 100 miler on a SS and the bragging rights if you complete it


----------



## 3narf (7 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> 46/18 as standard so see how that goes. Think of the challenge, 100 miler on a SS and the bragging rights if you complete it



It's got to be done! My biggest problem is pacing myself. I go out too fast...


----------



## Ian H (7 Nov 2015)

I returned to fixed with a vengeance this year, to ride an SR series plus another 600, and Paris-Brest-Paris. About 3900km in total for the year. Longest ride 1200km, of course.


----------



## 3narf (7 Nov 2015)

Ian H said:


> I returned to fixed with a vengeance this year, to ride an SR series plus another 600, and Paris-Brest-Paris. About 3900km in total for the year. Longest ride 1200km, of course.



Well, that kind of puts things in perspective!


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2015)

108 mile fixed wheel forum ride, an excellent days riding in good company.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-mile-fixed-gear-ride-spring-2014.136598/page-1


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Nov 2015)

Ian H said:


> I returned to fixed with a vengeance this year, to ride an SR series plus another 600, and Paris-Brest-Paris. About 3900km in total for the year. Longest ride 1200km, of course.





dave r said:


> 108 mile fixed wheel forum ride, an excellent days riding in good company.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-mile-fixed-gear-ride-spring-2014.136598/page-1



Well and truly piss ing all over my bonfire they have....(see what I did there? Bonfire, very seasonal eh eh )


----------



## Ian H (7 Nov 2015)

Er ... sorry. But you did ask.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> 46/18 as standard so see how that goes. Think of the challenge, 100 miler on a SS and the bragging rights if you complete it



More bragging rights if you do it on fixed.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (8 Nov 2015)

dave r said:


> More bragging rights if you do it on fixed.





Ian H said:


> Er ... sorry. But you did ask.



To achieve just half the distances you guys have I would be immensely proud of myself. Thank you for replying. I can only imagine how the Paris-brest-Paris was like.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2015)

I must admit that about 15 miles is the most I've done on mine in one hit.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (8 Nov 2015)

Id be pleased with that. I'm 20 mins from the lakes and everything gets a bit hilly round here once you go five mile out of the village


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Nov 2015)

I've done a weekend tour on SS. Home to St Ives, and back via the guided bus path to Cambridge. Probably two 35 mile days or so, with overnight stuff.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (8 Nov 2015)

158 miles on fixed,from Oldham to Morecambe and back in one day


----------



## phantasmagoriana (8 Nov 2015)

I think my longest ride on fixed was about 115 miles - I have't done anything more than about 30 miles for ages though!


----------



## RedRider (8 Nov 2015)

I only have the one bike, a singlespeed not fixed, so all my riding is done on 47:18. Longest day ride is 144 miles and I've done a short five day tour with around 100 per day. Both the last were flat routes (barring days 4-5 of the tour}but i've done a fair number of 50-100 milers in moderately hilly country too. Sometimes people give you extra kudos for riding a longish way on one gear but tbh it's not that difficult, just what you're used to doing and when you have no choice you get used to it.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (8 Nov 2015)

My first 100mile was on single speed (48:17). It was a sort of "accidental" 100mile - the weather looked good, I had a day off and my Garmin was playing up so I got all sorts of lost ;-)

I don't think there is any real limit on how far you can ride SS compared to geared. Like a previous poster said, pick the right gear ratio and just pedal. Ok, so it might tale you a bit longer to cover the same mileage, and the landscape you choose to do the ride in will no doubt mean that your chosen "best" gearing is always likely to be a compromise, but that is no reason why the ride can not be just as enjoyable. Just smile and ride...

PS, a couple of members of my local club rode northern France, Belgium, Denmark and half way up Norway, and back again, all on fixed. Once home, one of them noted their total mileage, his gear inches and worked out how many pedal revolutions he did. Tooooooo much time on his hands!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (8 Nov 2015)

Reading all these long distance efforts got me thinking...I wonder if out there in tinternet world is some crazy soul who has tried something like a kirkstone pass or the Lakeland hills of the Fred Whitton


----------



## oldstrath (10 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Reading all these long distance efforts got me thinking...I wonder if out there in tinternet world is some crazy soul who has tried something like a kirkstone pass or the Lakeland hills of the Fred Whitton


Yes
http://www.bikeit.eclipse.co.uk/localrides/ride2c/index.htm


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 Nov 2015)

Bloody hell


----------



## Andrew1971 (12 Nov 2015)

When i did a 100 miler most of it was done when i was bored


----------



## zigzag (14 Nov 2015)

i did an "easter arrow" audax twice on ss bikes, on a folding ss and on full size ss. the distances were 420-430km. i was contemplating doing pbp on ss bike, but as i decided to go for (good)time chose a geared bike to stay in sync with other riders.


----------



## 3narf (19 Nov 2015)

I stretched it to 42 today, but it was hard work. I just went up two teeth on the chainring as well, and my thighs really felt it. Taking a battering from relentless wind and rain as well...


----------



## rideswithmoobs (19 Nov 2015)

3narf said:


> I stretched it to 42 today, but it was hard work. I just went up two teeth on the chainring as well, and my thighs really felt it. Taking a battering from relentless wind and rain as well...



Bollocks I'm going to have to go out regardless tomorrow now. I was telling myself no one was riding in this weather, I would be foolish to go out


----------



## rowdin (20 Nov 2015)

101 miles is my longest on a 46/17 SS. My first 100 Mile ride too.


----------



## al-fresco (20 Nov 2015)

80 miles of rolling Shropshire lanes - 42/16 think it was fixed at the time.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

20 mile this morning. Sunny, bit of wind, a lot of flooded paths from the sea but real nice ride out.


----------



## 3narf (20 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> 20 mile this morning. Sunny, bit of wind, a lot of flooded paths from the sea but real nice ride out.



Great stuff! How is your gearing?


----------



## zigzag (20 Nov 2015)

3narf said:


> I stretched it to 42 today, but it was hard work. I just went up two teeth on the chainring as well, and my thighs really felt it. Taking a battering from relentless wind and rain as well...



if you are in cirencester, there are some "interesting" hills around compton abdale; i stalled riding 72" gear, just about managed with 69"


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

3narf said:


> Great stuff! How is your gearing?



Not near your 42 though It's good for the hills and I imagine the more steeper ones will be a real leg burner and torture. I can spin out on the flats @ 69 GI and feel like I'm bouncing in saddle but for now it's pretty spot on because there are some big hills up round here, long flat stretches with killer winds so I'm going to keep it as is till maybe new year then up the gearing. 
Not sure if going up on the chain ring or rear freewheel is best option or if there is a reason to opt for one or tuther


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Nov 2015)

rowdin said:


> 101 miles is my longest on a 46/17 SS. My first 100 Mile ride too.



Rowdin, sure I read someplace you had a Genesis day one, if that's right did you change the rear sprocket ? I'm having trouble working out exactly which type it is, and best option to swop to. 
Big respect for the 100 miler


----------



## rowdin (27 Nov 2015)

Aye, I changed it from a 18 down to a 17. Took it to my LBS, I was going to do it myself but I too didn't know which one it was, I even emailed genesis with no luck.
Its now better on the flats and only a little harder on the hills. With my 28 wide wheels that's about 72.3 inches.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Nov 2015)

rowdin said:


> Aye, I changed it from a 18 down to a 17. Took it to my LBS, I was going to do it myself but I too didn't know which one it was, I even emailed genesis with no luck.
> Its now better on the flats and only a little harder on the hills. With my 28 wide wheels that's about 72.3 inches.



Thanks appreciate the kind reply. I'm still on 35 tyres but looking to maybe drop to a 16t rear and 28 tyres either gatorskins or Michelin 
Thanks again for help


----------



## User19783 (27 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Thanks appreciate the kind reply. I'm still on 35 tyres but looking to maybe drop to a 16t rear and 28 tyres either gatorskins or Michelin
> Thanks again for help




Gatorskins are not the best in the wet, (imo very Slippery) depending on how high pressure you run at, lower the better.


----------



## fatjel (28 Nov 2015)

Furthest so far is 101 km on my winner ss. 
Only had it since early October this year .Plan to do a 200k audax on it one day soon


----------



## Ian H (28 Nov 2015)

Dragged the fixed out for the first time since August, to ride a not hilly for Devon 100km. Seemed like hard work.
Summary
Points: 2193 Distance: 108 km Area: 309 sq km
Time
Elapsed Time: 4:41:35 Moving Time: 4:25:14 Stopped Time: 0:16:21
Speed
Avg: 23 km/h Avg Moving: 24 km/h Min: 0.0 km/h Max: 54 km/h
Elevation
Min: 19 m Max: 227 m Ascent: 1233 m Descent: 1215 m Grade: 0.0 %


----------



## 4F (4 Dec 2015)

I have done five 100 mile plus rides on fixed with 122 being the longest. I keep thinking about doing the Dun Run fixed but seeing as I cycle to the start that will be 244 miles all in and will think about it again closer to the time.


----------

